# waste disposal?



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

how do u all dispose of your bunny waste? i normally bag it up and bin it but im struggling to find bags strong enough.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I compost ours


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

id rather no keep it in my garden ha


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I put most of it in the compost bin, some goes straight on tje garden, its a cold manure and doesnt have the risks other poo does. When I've lived in different towns we've had garden waste recycling bins which would take rabbit waste.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

The bin liner of newspaper etc goes to the dump or in the rubbish/landfill wheelie bin.

The rest is hay and poo. Some goes in our garden waste wheelie bin. The rest we take to the dump, and it goes in the garden waste, which they use as "soil improver". Far too much to compost at home.

We use 80ltre tie top bin bags from Tescos - and we get through a lot!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

yer i dunno if mine accept hay and rabbit poo for the garden waste bin, so ive emailed them to find out.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i compost, or burn and compost the ashes 

it doesnt smell while composting and doesnt really take that long, i then bag it up and my friend takes it for his allotment


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Accounding to the person at the council I'm not allowed to put hay or faeces in the brown bin.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Around here you are allowed to put it in the brown bin as composting - so hay, poo and newspaper goes in there.
So green bin week it gets bagged up and goes in there, and brown bin week straight in to it. If we are short on space then we do burn it but the people over the back of our fields complain.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


> Accounding to the person at the council I'm not allowed to put hay or faeces in the brown bin.


Every council seems to do something different. And things are getting stricter all the time.

We are only allowed to take one bin bag of newspapers/animal waste to the landfill each week - the bloke told me that we should only have one rabbit!!

At one of our dumps we can't put the hay/poo in the garden waste skip, at the other (same council), they help us put it in!

We did give several bags of it away on freecycle for composting, but we produce so much, that we can't compost it ourselves.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm not allowed to compost mine so it goes to the rubbish dump, sadly. :/ xx


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Mine goes straight in the brown bin, and extra is taken down the dump


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

grrrr dunno why they wont let me put it in there


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

MrRustyRead said:


> Accounding to the person at the council I'm not allowed to put hay or faeces in the brown bin.


Hay is okay to put in the brown wheelie bin however your Council was aware you have rabbits and with rabbits there is going to be faeces in it and it states we can't put faeces in the brown bin.

I put a wheelie bin liner in the black bin, I get cheap black bin liners for rabbit waste, not forgetting I have cat litter waste too, I use pedal bin liners for that.

I have thought about requesting a different coloured wheelie bin for animal waste from the Council but reluctant in case the cost is a silly amount.

If I have more animal waste than normal we take it to the tip, non-recyclable.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

It used to go in the grown waste bin but at the new house it is composted


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

i have a letter that says you are alowed to put rabbit droppings in the general waste


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Every council does something different, and ours are getting stricter and stricter, which is a worry.


----------



## Corneal (Oct 30, 2018)

try heavy duty bin bags


----------

